# White Glove - what to ask



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I have the chap coming out to set up my Dual Boiler today. I'm pretty sure I read that the service boiler pressure can be increased slightly so I am guessing I should ask him to do this.

Is there anything else I should ask him to do?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why would you want the boiler pressure increased? I'd ask him how you can reduce the pressure for brew if anything.

If you want to use the pr programmed buttons , ask him how to set that up?

If you already have a sense of how to make good espresso then focus on maintenance and how to's.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why would you want the boiler pressure increased? I'd ask him how you can reduce the pressure for brew if anything.
> 
> If you want to use the pr programmed buttons , ask him how to set that up?
> 
> If you already have a sense of how to make good espresso then focus on maintenance and how to's.


 On another forum, albeit across the pond, someone was complaining of the Brevilles steaming ability, to which someone said the service boiler pressure can be increased to give more steaming power. Perhaps this is specific to the Breville version. I'll just have a chat to the guy. I will also size him up on reducing the brew boiler too - see what he makes of that. Thanks for the other suggestions too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It is a good steamer , it does not have the power of some of the other pro sumer machines with larger boilers . I don't think turning the boiler up will make a huge difference tbh on this mahchine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanbag said:


> On another forum, albeit across the pond, someone was complaining of the Brevilles steaming ability, to which someone said the service boiler pressure can be increased to give more steaming power. Perhaps this is specific to the Breville version. I'll just have a chat to the guy. I will also size him up on reducing the brew boiler too - see what he makes of that. Thanks for the other suggestions too.


 In my experience the white gloves guys are a little old school in the process of making espresso, you'll probably get commentary on looking for blonding and mouse tails . You may get poo poed on turning down the brew pressure . Find out how to do stuff , cleaning , menus , brew pressure other functions .


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

So he didnt seem too up for changing the boiler pressures but he was very helpful showing me how to set the machine, maintenance etc. He was upfront and honest but not terribly enthusiastic. He told me that the Oracle I'm about to sell has only made 250 shots tho which is good news.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

You can increase the steam boiler temperature on the db not the brew boiler.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Craig-R872 said:


> You can increase the steam boiler temperature on the db not the brew boiler.


 How?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Beanbag said:


> How?


 From memory it is in one of the menus .. possibly advanced ..


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm away from my machine at the moment but I think with the machine switched off press one cup and power on. This should take you into the menu. Press menu button until your see steam. Think it's about 3 presses of the menu button. Increase to 140 them press menu to save.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Beanbag said:


> How?


----------

